# N150 D-Link DSL-2730U WiFi but no signal in next room



## sling-shot (Jul 17, 2012)

D-Link Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router

I have this D-Link DSL-2730U router modem installed on my desktop. I am not getting regular signal in the adjoining bedroom for my mobiles. This should not be normal because the net distance is less than 5 metres.

I have attached a rough drawing of the situation. What can be done to improve the signal strength in the room?

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8249/wifisignalproblem.png


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

AFAIK almost all D-Link routers these days are having problems. Even my bro has this very model and the connection drops regularly. His room design is almost same as yours. He just gets only 1 bar in his bedroom. Even in the same room where modem is kept, signal is 4 most times. Getting full signal is just like a dream.
Also I couldnt connect my mobile to WiFi even after applying the password/sec.key. 
Being such a good brand D-Link has terrible problems.

BTW go to router's config. Page and see if it enabled to support 'b' and 'g' wifi devices. If its disable, enable. 
This might help.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 18, 2012)

@OP 
Try placing the router above head level and away from the computer if possible. That should improve the signal a bit.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 18, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @OP
> Try placing the router above head level and away from the computer if possible. That should improve the signal a bit.



I cannot move it much right now because of short length of power cable and LAN cable. Will try to put it as far and as high as possible and test.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Use an Extension Cord and see if that helps.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 18, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> BTW go to router's config. Page and see if it enabled to support 'b' and 'g' wifi devices. If its disable, enable.
> This might help.



It is currently in "802.11n Auto" mode. There is an option to make it 802.11n only.



saswat23 said:


> Use an Extension Cord and see if that helps.



Tried placing the router above head level but could not reach the network cable up to that height. Signal strength seems to have improved. Now I get consistently one bar with LWW and at least poor signal level with E6.

Will get a longer network cable tomorrow and see if I can browse with this setup.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 18, 2012)

Get a directional antenna. Or make one yourself.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 18, 2012)

Had Digit published a guide sometime?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 19, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Had Digit published a guide sometime?



Yes it was, long back 2010 or 2009 Anniversary issue may be. 

But placing it at a high point fixes most of the issues usually. If the situation hasn't improved even after that, then getting a repeater is ideal instead of antenna.

And check for interference, modern homes are filled with loads of them


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2012)

Placing the router higher has not improved actual browsing by much although generally one bar signal is visible.

The antenna can be either horizontal or vertical. Does it have anything to do with the direction in which signal gets thrown?

I got a longer network cable.

What equipment may cause interference?


----------



## sumit bhatia (Aug 10, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> D-Link Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router
> 
> I have this D-Link DSL-2730U router modem installed on my desktop. I am not getting regular signal in the adjoining bedroom for my mobiles. This should not be normal because the net distance is less than 5 metres.
> 
> ...



Dude, try getting ASUS 5dbi high gain antenna, which will help you in extending the range in your existing model


----------



## Renny (Aug 10, 2012)

1. Make a directional antenna using cardboard and metal foil.

2. Place the router at a height, like above a cupboard or something.

3. Install some custom firmware and tweak the transmitting power.

Using the above method I'm getting 5/6 bars signal from 4 rooms away.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> 1. Make a directional antenna using cardboard and metal foil.
> 
> 3. Install some custom firmware and tweak the transmitting power.
> 
> Using the above method I'm getting 5/6 bars signal from 4 rooms away.



1. How to do that exactly  

3. Wont that void warranty! :/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2012)

Even a "b/g" router is supposed to work. The distance is too close. It must work, something is wrong.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even a "b/g" router is supposed to work. The distance is too close. It must work, something is wrong.



That is what I am thinking too. But I have only this one at present and not willing to buy another one. If I send it for service, I will be without anything during that time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2012)

^Try resetting it once. (Hardware reset).


----------

